# [Resolved] missing mscoree.dll, need instructions to fix



## dubestewart

Hi, I am missing the file mscoree.dll. I need to know where to get it and how to install it. I need step by step instructions in simple terms please.  thanks


----------



## Rollin' Rog

I can't really give you much help with that, as far as I can see it is a "developer" .dll and not a default Windows one. What program are you trying to run that wants it?

You can probably glean some more info and perhaps an answer by searching Google >>

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=mscoree.dll&sa=N&tab=gw


----------



## pyritechips

Hello!
mscoree.dll is required for the vbs.net framework. download it here:http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?mscoree

Also, read here: http://www.martinb.com/mjbWorld/program/troubleShNet.htm
~Jim


----------



## dubestewart

Thanks pyritechips. Your info solved my problem


----------



## pyritechips

Glad everythig is working! BTW you're living on the most beautiful island in the world!

I will notify the moderators to mark this thread as solved. Have a good day!

~Jim


----------



## arthur71

Hello There,
I went to:
http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?mscoree
but it said click here to download mscoree.dll...and that part didn't
work ....So I still am missing the file mscoree.dll...Can anyone help me
arthur71


----------



## TonyKlein

You do not need that file. I'm guessing this is a Norton Win Doctor "error"?

WinDoctor is pretty good at establishing certain file dependencies, but it can't tell you whether a certain file is actually required to run on your machine.

You can solve this two ways:

Either delete your Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield folder, which can be missed, or tell WinDoctor to ignore this 'error'.

Please don't lose sleep over this one.

Cheers,


----------



## arthur71

Ok Tony I will take your advice and not worry about it, because the Ignore choice was not available it was grayed out. 

Arthur71


----------



## SeattleLion

This file is not needed unless you want to satisfy Norton and not have that error. Go here to get a good downloadable dll file at http://www.dynamiclink.nl/dll-m.htm and scroll down until you see mscoree.dll to the left hand side and click onto that. It is a Zipped File. Download and unzip it to folder Intel32 where DotNetInstaller.exe is located and the problem will be solved.


----------



## bigbird1967u

:up: I just wanted to say thanks to you all, especially seattlelion...I've been searching the internet looking for a place to download that damn mscoree.dll file. It just disappeared for no reason (yes, Norton told me it was gone!) and it's been driving me crazy. I do appreciate what tonyklein said about not needing it etc...but if Norton tells me it's a problem, then it's a problem! Anyway, I downloaded the file, stuck it in the folder, I ran Norton again and it's fixed! So thanks very much...from a very grateful non-techie


----------



## serval

Not a real problem, just somthing recognized by Norton windoc as a problem. If you want to "solve" it just install .NET Framework at M$ Windows Update. Or try www.dll-files.com and download a 64Kb Winzip file (of same name) and unzip it to C:\windows\system.

Yeah for my first post.
Sleep now,
Abe

On Monday, October 14, 2002 at 4:54 pm, Jorge wrote:
>After running Norton WinDoctor I got the following report:
>"C:\ProgramFiles\CommonFiles\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\0700\Intel32\DotNetInstaller.exe" 
>can not access a file which is needed, "mscoree.dll"
>I should appreciate your help about how to get this missing file and to which folder 
>should I paste it.
>Thanks and regards,
>Jorge


----------



## PCboy

I have the same problem!
so someone helps me!
thank u!


----------



## argygian

This is Argy  somebody help!!! the mscoore.dll file is missing as the Norton shows me. I downloaded the file and I tried to run in the intel 32 folder but says that i have to " set registry HKLM\SOFTWARE\.NETFramework\installRoot to point to the .NET Framework install location". I don't know what to do


----------



## Rollin' Rog

Do you have .net framework installed? That's all you should need to have for applications that require it.

http://msdn.microsoft.com/netframework/downloads/howtoget.aspx

The point to this thread is, that you can ignore that missing .dll -- you don't really need it unless you are using something that requires Microsoft .net framework.


----------

